# Tiles on both levels of FF?



## Coconutlepers (Oct 26, 2014)

My boys have a Feisty Ferret and while it's okay, it was bought used and is pretty modified. The top level has sticky tiles on it and I just wipe it down with baby wipes and sweep up any junk. It's very easy for my low energy days. The bottom level is an absolute PAIN. The pan won't slide out, so I have to maneuver it to get it out. That also means taking out EVERY single hanging toy, hammock, ledge, ect. I use zip ties to hang little plastic baskets for lounging at the moment, and it takes two people to get them tied up to the back of the cage. 

I was negotiating a used DCN, but the guy backed out. Would it be okay to put the little tiles on both levels? I'm still on the search for a cheap DCN (under $200) but until then I need to figure out something that will keep them clean and happy and not completely destroy me energy wise.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't know about the pan and tiles part but if you use show curtain hooks instead of zipties it will make your case hangings much easier to put in and take out.

http://www.amazon.com/Shower-Curtai...20819407&sr=8-10&keywords=metal+curtain+hooks

Just thought of something else. Could you take the pan out and replace it with some other thing like a cement mixing tub or metal baking sheet or something like that? I don't know the dimensions of your cage.


----------



## Coconutlepers (Oct 26, 2014)

jlhummel said:


> I don't know about the pan and tiles part but if you use show curtain hooks instead of zipties it will make your case hangings much easier to put in and take out.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shower-Curtai...20819407&sr=8-10&keywords=metal+curtain+hooks
> 
> Just thought of something else. Could you take the pan out and replace it with some other thing like a cement mixing tub or metal baking sheet or something like that? I don't know the dimensions of your cage.


I've thought about the shower hooks but always forget when I'm at the store . I've also got one of those horrifically difficult to move bird ropes going between the levels. I've thought about like, cutting the pan in half, but I'm not sure how that works. I've heard about the cement mixing tubs but I've never actually seen one. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=pre...Products-Hammertone%2Fdp%2FB000QFMYWQ;500;500 That's the cage they have. I apologize for the long link, I don't know how to shrink it. The pan is higher up, though, and the metal grate on the bottom isn't in there. So basically where the grate is is where the bottom of the pan is due to broken bits.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Coconutlepers said:


> I've thought about the shower hooks but always forget when I'm at the store . I've also got one of those horrifically difficult to move bird ropes going between the levels. I've thought about like, cutting the pan in half, but I'm not sure how that works. I've heard about the cement mixing tubs but I've never actually seen one.


Those hooks are really nice and much easier. You can just leave the hooks attached and take the stuff out to clean. Plus when you do that, you remember exactly where you had everything!

I'm pretty sure you'd be able to find a mixing pan or some other sort of rubbermaid tub that would fit as a pan on the bottom. The mixing pans are at places like Home Depot or Lowes if you have those in your area.

There are also places like Martin's Cages that will make you custom metal pans if you want to spend a little more money for something that will last a bit longer.


----------

